# Finding statistics on trading



## darkhorse70 (14 September 2015)

Hey I was wondering if any one knows any where you can collect stats on trading.

Im looking specifically for how fast the industry is growing, how many people are trading and the rate its growing at per year. I'd be happy with world wide or specific countries.

Thanks in advance,

DH7


----------



## skc (14 September 2015)

darkhorse70 said:


> Hey I was wondering if any one knows any where you can collect stats on trading.
> 
> Im looking specifically for how fast the industry is growing, how many people are trading and the rate its growing at per year. I'd be happy with world wide or specific countries.
> 
> ...




I think any numbers you find would be incomplete... and most likely useless (without knowing what you are trying to achieve, so I am jumping to conclusions here).

This is because it's impossible to define trading... certainly not consistently that allows aggregation of data to be meaningful.

If you must have some numbers, I'd go to listed brokers and see if their annual report have some sort of industry overview. I'd also keep my expectations quite low.


----------



## darkhorse70 (14 September 2015)

Thanks SKC, that makes sense. I was looking for thins in particular such as the amount of brokerage accounts, the growth rate on that, if the industry in terms of more retail traders signing up is increasing/decreasing.

I did manage to find some articles, however I think its started to drop in numbers since the GFC.

The most shocking was China where there was some thing like 2.8 million people opening up new brokerage accounts in one week recently. Obviously their population is huge but thats insane.

In terms of looking on brokers yearly overview, that's probably the bets place to find it as you mentioned.


----------



## skc (14 September 2015)

darkhorse70 said:


> Thanks SKC, that makes sense. I was looking for thins in particular such as the amount of brokerage accounts, the growth rate on that, if the industry in terms of more retail traders signing up is increasing/decreasing.
> 
> I did manage to find some articles, however I think its started to drop in numbers since the GFC.
> 
> ...




Care to share why you are looking for such information? Sounds more like a school project than something you can make use of.


----------



## darkhorse70 (14 September 2015)

Trying to develop a website. Well ive been accepted into the propex program starting in November. Atleast the online program for now but this idea came to me and I think its a really viable business idea so im going to pursue it.

Even though its hard to put trading aside for a little while its still trading related however ill expand on the details once the site is up. 

Don't worry, its not one of my crazy schemes like before. Every thing with this one will be beneficial to the trading community.

Ive got around 2 months before the Propex course starts and im sure I can pass the online course so I can get a seat in the grad program, but by that time it would be next year so Im going to go full force on this idea till then.


----------



## skc (14 September 2015)

darkhorse70 said:


> Trying to develop a website. Well ive been accepted into the propex program starting in November. Atleast the online program for now but this idea came to me and I think its a really viable business idea so im going to pursue it.
> 
> Even though its hard to put trading aside for a little while its still trading related however ill expand on the details once the site is up.
> 
> ...




OK. Thanks for the update. I am guessing your other threads about brokers and softwares are also related...

Best of luck with the Propex program too.


----------



## darkhorse70 (14 September 2015)

Yes it is, my cousin whose also my age is creating his own business. It's focused on start ups and managing the back end of the businesses and he told me to do some primary and secondary research so this was the best way I knew how. 

Thanks, honestly ive felt like cr@p since being booted out of the other program but Ill be more determined than every to make it through this time. As they say its not about how many times you fall but how many times you get up after falling.

And to add one more thing, I noticed that uncertainty is such a powerful thing. The idea of uncertainty can drive some one mad and I guess for me by getting into a prop firm, it was a way of removing an element of uncertainty. It was sort of like some one putting their arms around you, saying its going to be ok and we will guide you to success. 

It's a double edges sword. In one way you are guaranteed to possibly be good but on the other hand you might possibly be inviting in complacency?


----------



## skc (14 September 2015)

darkhorse70 said:


> And to add one more thing, I noticed that uncertainty is such a powerful thing. The idea of uncertainty can drive some one mad and I guess for me by getting into a prop firm, it was a way of removing an element of uncertainty.




Uncertainty... in relation to one's belief of his/her own ability? Going in to a prop shop is not going to make that go away. But hopefully you will learn to live with it better.



darkhorse70 said:


> It's a double edges sword. In one way you are guaranteed to possibly be good but on the other hand you might possibly be inviting in complacency?




Getting into a prop shop is just the beginning.. the starting line (borrowed from recent Jarryd Haynes media coverage). The attrition of those who made it into the shop is actually pretty high for a multitude of reasons.



darkhorse70 said:


> It was sort of like some one putting their arms around you, saying its going to be ok and we will guide you to success.




I think you will be disappointed by the amount of group hugs that happen in a prop shop.


----------



## darkhorse70 (14 September 2015)

Haha SKC, the last sentence made me laugh.

Well i.e. when we started trading, our trainer sat on his comp and we all traded. I asked thousands of questions but the instructions were pretty simple. Go bid when the market is bid and go offer when the market is offer.

Now its much more complicated than that but youve got some one telling you roughly what to do.

The hard work is required but assuming you are willing to put in the effort required to be a trader then as long as you are progressing then I see no reason to be worried. 

We were doing 10 hour shifts which is nothing compared to what the guys on the floor were doing, but I felt no mental pressure. Sure I felt crap when I lost money but I had guidance and as long as it was a good trade based on what I had been taught, then it was a good day. Not to worry.

I agree with what you are saying about getting in the prop shop as being just the beginning. Thats what I reminded myself or realized. It was like well youve made it this far, but youve got a LONGGGG journey ahead. You better get use to it because your existence in this shop is never guaranteed. You might be out 2 years from now so its all about survival.

Im just rambling on but yeah not sure I guess I have my own personal flaws.


----------



## skc (18 September 2015)

May be something useful here.

http://www.investmenttrends.com.au/...t-Half-Australia-Trading-Behaviour-Survey.pdf


----------



## darkhorse70 (28 September 2015)

Thanks mate, will go through it now. 

Appreciate it


----------

